
The best blogs are being wasted in tweetstorms, Facebook rants and reddit comments - DyslexicAtheist
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kzpn3z/happy-international-blog-remembrance-day
======
suj1th
The counter argument for this is that far too many blog posts stretch an idea,
opinion or observation into far too many words, when a single tweet could
suffice to state them. I think this post is an excellent example of this.

